# What is your riding routine?



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

*When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up? *
I'll spend about 5-10mins warming up, mostly trotting & walking.  It varies.

*How much time do you spend riding? *
Usually over an hour. Sometimes more if I am really working on stuff (like jumping, or on trails).  

*How much time do you spend on cooling down? *
I walk her out for about 5 minutes. More if she's warmer.

*What kinds of things are you working on? *
Jumping, so far she can jump about a foot+, still working on it!  Mostly oxers, some straight rails. She's doing really well. Also, transition work, leads, etc. I like mixing it up. I also go on trails a lot with her.

*Do you lunge before you ride? *
Not usually. But sometimes, yes, so she can use up some of her extra energy.

*How often do you have training sessions (where you are working on specific things)? *

About 3-4 times a week.  More if needed.

*Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied?* 

Ah, I like to have variety. The same stuff kinda gets boring after awhile. :lol: I like keeping her busy, changing stuff up.

*How often do you ride just for pleasure?*

Mostly all the time. I don't show that much...except local barn shows.  They are about once a month or so.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Cool! I'm wanting to get back into a regular riding routine and am interested in what other people do. Sounds like you have really fun rides.

Do you have any jumping pictures? I jumped my 4-H horse when I was young but with Solon, I have a hard time convincing him he can actually get enough air to trot over a pole let alone jump it. :shock:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

No, I don't have any...yet! I will take some though sometime.
Aw, haha that'd be soo cool if Solon could jump haha, he's such a big boy!!!


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up? 
I walk the horses out, work on flexion and leg pressure/release, trot for about 10 minutes, then I'm doing actual training. Helps prevent injuries on the horses.

How much time do you spend riding? 
At least 45 mins, sometimes more if I have light.

How much time do you spend on cooling down? 
At least 10 minutes, or until they are breathing regularly and the sweat has gone away.

What kinds of things are you working on? 
Anything and everything I can - bombproofing, flexion, leg yielding, ect ect ect

Do you lunge before you ride? 
All the time on the younger horses, just to get the first "spurt" out of them. Occassionally on my older mare, just to reinforce groundwork.

How often do you have training sessions (where you are working on specific things)? 
90% of the time. The other 10% is trailriding, just relaxing.

Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied? 
Depends - if they are having an "off" day on something, we leave it alone until they are feeling more confidnet about it.

How often do you ride just for pleasure?
Every day!! ;-)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up? 

10 minutes, give or take. I spend about 5 minutes walking on a long rein, then do circles and start asking for a frame (slowly) and then do a few flexion things (circles, serpentines, etc) doing walk/trot transitions, then get on to work. 

How much time do you spend riding? 

Right now Maia can't handle more than a half-hour, but when I'm in full swing it will be about an hour, with breaks. 

How much time do you spend on cooling down? 

As much time as she needs to get her breathing back to normal and literally cool off; at least 5 minutes, but her body tells me when she's done. 

What kinds of things are you working on? 

Flexion! Mostly to the inside right now, getting her to work through her back. I want to introduce stretching and counterbending soon, and another goal is to canter in a frame. 

Do you lunge before you ride? 

With the horses I'm training (not Maia), yes. With Maia, no. 

How often do you have training sessions (where you are working on specific things)? 

I try and work Maia 3 times a week, my barn is an hour away, I can't get out more often  I work Tana while I'm out there, and I work Shadow once a week. 

Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied? 

Since I'm just working on the basics with Maia, it's the same thing. Once I get her doing more, it will be varied. 

How often do you ride just for pleasure? 

A few times a month.. when I was boarding Maia closer, it was more often, but now it's mostly work. My clients horses are mostly business, they get worked - it's what they pay for.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up? 5-10 minutes, until the horse is relaxed and ready to work

How much time do you spend riding? - It depends. Pleasure riding 1 hour or so, Training - until my objective is obtained

How much time do you spend on cooling down? Until the horse is not breathing hard any more

What kinds of things are you working on? bending, flexxion, consistency

Do you lunge before you ride? absolutely not

How often do you have training sessions (where you are working on specific things)? 3-4 times per week

Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied? 
i do bring concepts of things we have worked on in the past into each ride, but unless the horse needs a serious refresher course, we work on something new (or at least a more complicated concept) each time

How often do you ride just for pleasure? 3-4 days per week


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up? 
Warming up depends on the horse I'm riding, if it's Pistol, i'm just doing a trail ride so I get on and we walk on off... If it's blue, sometimes he's up, sometimes he's down so i might do more circles and walking before trotting. I never hit the rail...

How much time do you spend riding? 
depends on what i'm doing, trails take longer, in the ring, if i have a good ride, it might only be a half hour, if i'm fighting a brat, it might take longer

How much time do you spend on cooling down? 
depends, if i'm on trail, none because my walk back is cool down, if i'm in the ring, 5 or 10 minutes

What kinds of things are you working on? 
collection collection collection and learning that spur stop

Do you lunge before you ride? 
depends on who i'm riding, Riley, yes, Beauty, yes, anyone else... nah....

How often do you have training sessions 
I take lessons once a week and then that whole week after is homework.

as much as i can but sometimes it's only 1 time a week - depending on time....

Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied? 

varies

How often do you ride just for pleasure? 

Mostly all the time. but i'm supposed to be serious!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up? I ride on a property so I will walk/trot a lap around the first paddock to warm up.

How much time do you spend riding? Depends on what I am doing. If I go out after work only 1/2 hour to an hour because of light, If I'm doing stockwork then sometimes all day, some trails 3-4 hours.

How much time do you spend on cooling down? Moslty I walk for about 5 minutes. My rides usually get gentler toward the end anyway so they don't need too much cooling down. 

What kinds of things are you working on? On every ride, obedience, submission etc. I expect the same from my horse wether i'm trail riding or at a comp, collect when I ask, stop when I ask, extend when I ask, etc. I work in elements of dressage even when I'm chasing cows!

Do you lunge before you ride? Never, I never have enough time. I've never really seen the benefit of doing it, I would rather get on the horse and work out the kinks myself so they don;t hapen next time.

How often do you have training sessions (where you are working on specific things)? Not really ever. I do different elements of whatever I am working on in each ride. If i'm training for a mounted games competition, I will do some turns and stops, maybe some leaning or vaulting, but never a whole race. Basically my horses have all the skills they need to do any task, so then doing the task is only a matter of putting them in order. It stops my horses from going sour on anything. Also I don;t have a ring or any jumps or equipment unless I am at Pony Club, lol.

Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied? Well most of my rides are trails or stockwork, generally keeping my horse fit and responsive so I suppose it is the same things, but not repetitive or intensive, its sort of ongoing. 

How often do you ride just for pleasure? Every ride for me is pleasurable. Otherwise i wouldn't ride.


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

Solon said:


> When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up? 5 to 10 minutes
> 
> How much time do you spend riding? Half an hour or so
> 
> ...


 Alot


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

*When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up?* 
Depends on how long its been between rides. If I just rode the day before, none. 

*How much time do you spend riding?* 
Anywhere from an hour to 5-6 hours

*How much time do you spend on cooling down?* 
Again depends on how much work was done. I have started sponging her off after every ride now that its gotten hot.

*What kinds of things are you working on?* 
side passing, neck reining. 

*Do you lunge before you ride?* 
never

*How often do you have training sessions (where you are working on specific things)? *
every time I ride

*Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied?* 
I work on something till she gets it, then just refreshers.

*How often do you ride just for pleasure? *
95% of the time


----------



## shona&Fizzi (May 31, 2008)

When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up?10-15 mins walking and trotting 

How much time do you spend riding? Depends on weather nd how she is :? 

How much time do you spend on cooling down? 20 mins walking and doing free walk

What kinds of things are you working on? jumping, cantering(as she doesnt canter from trot just goes straight to gallop )

Do you lunge before you ride? nope 

How often do you have training sessions (where you are working on specific things)? about 2-3 times a week pony doesnt enjoy it and gives me a very hard time :? 

Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied? 
a variety she gets used to things very easily.
How often do you ride just for pleasure? Every ride is for pleasure :lol:


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

*When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up? *
It depends, but normally 10-15 minutes. If my horse is kinda stiff, 20.

*How much time do you spend riding?* 
Again, it depends. If I have already ridden hard that week, no more than 1 hour. If I haven't, 2-3 hours consisting of mostly flatwork and a little jumping.

*How much time do you spend on cooling down?* 
Another "depends" question. If he's hot, 30 minutes. If he's not, 15 minutes.

*What kinds of things are you working on? *
Jumping mainly, but getting him more collected and on the bit.

*Do you lunge before you ride? *
Yepp, part of my warm up. But's it's only until he rounds out or relaxes.

*How often do you have training sessions (where you are working on specific things)? *
Once a week. He's not a show horse, so I don't do much.

*Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied?* 
VERY varied! I never do the same thing two days in a row!

*How often do you ride just for pleasure?* 
Most of my riding is pleasure.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

*When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up?*
- I ride almost every day, and I usually do about five minutes of walk trot, and then a few laps of cantering in the arena before I burst out on the trails.

*How much time do you spend riding?*
- I usually ride about 3 hours a day.

*How much time do you spend on cooling down?*
- As much needed, if he sweated and is breathing hard, which almost never happens, I will walk him until he's breathing normal and swirl a dry rag on his sweat spots and put him away. On cold nights, I will walk him out with a cooler on until he's not breathing hard and most of his sweat is dried. 

*What kinds of things are you working on?*
- Softening my turns.

*Do you lunge before you ride?*
- Never need to.

*How often do you have training sessions (where you are working on specific things)?*
- Once or twice a week, but it is usually just intermingled in with my daily riding, its not real "Today we are doing this!" its more like "I wonder if I should..." 
*
Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied?*
- Its pretty varied, I will move around to give him some time to settle on past training sessions. When I'm working on neck reining, I will not start really working on it again until a few days later, I will work on side passing or something on the days in between.

*How often do you ride just for pleasure?*
- Very often, almost every day.


----------



## est1991 (May 28, 2008)

When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up? 
5-10 mins. depends on how long it took for everyone to get their horses ready and get out to the arena.

How much time do you spend riding? 
an hour or so. again, depends on how long it took to get the horses ready and if our instructer wants to teach us something new.

How much time do you spend on cooling down? 
5-10 mins.

What kinds of things are you working on? 
well, i just started riding again on monday and i was in a beginners leason so we just trotted around and stuff, but he said he's going to put me in a different leason next time.

Do you lunge before you ride? 
no.

How often do you have training sessions (where you are working on specific things)? 
twice a week.

Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied? 
mostly the same thing unless he wants to teach us something new.

How often do you ride just for pleasure?
if he ever just lets us go on a trail or when ever i can make it out there. it's pretty far away.


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

At present, all of my riding time consist of (trying) to convince Charley that it's OK for him to be ridden without a bit.

He goes fine.
He turns fine.
He will occassionaly even back up.
It's the stopping part that he's being hard-headed about. :shock: .

DGW


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up? 

- About 5-10 minutes. I let her out on a long rein at first.

How much time do you spend riding? 

- 1-2 hours usually 

How much time do you spend on cooling down? 

- until her breathing is normal and she is no longer hot

What kinds of things are you working on? 

- bending, framing, serpentines, circles (mostly working at the walk and trot right now)

Do you lunge before you ride? 

- Yes, usually I do. Jubilee has a lot of energy and I find it helps if I get that out before riding. 

How often do you have training sessions (where you are working on specific things)? 

- Not sure, haha. I usually have a specific goal in mind every time I ride.

Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied? 

- I have the same mindset. Sometimes I'll work on different things, but usually I'll try to master one thing before going onto the next. 

How often do you ride just for pleasure? 

- Probably about 50% of the time. Sometimes I'll just jump on her bareback.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

*When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up? *
10-20min if it is a jumping day. If its a flat day I never have a specific warm up. I start at the walk doing excercises and then to the trot and then to the canter.

*How much time do you spend riding? *
Lessons are normally 30min. In the winter we normally ride for 30-45min. In the summer we ride no more than 35min because of the heat.

*How much time do you spend on cooling down? *
Depending on how hot the horse is. Most of the time I spend 5-10min. But when its hot and humid out it can take a long time like 20-30min

*What kinds of things are you working on? *
Everything basically. Dressage/jumping/cross country/equitation/sometimes fun games

*Do you lunge before you ride? *
Rarely if ever. The only time I lunge before I ride is if it has been really cold and I haven't been at the barn for 4-5days.

*How often do you have training sessions (where you are working on specific things)? *
3 times a week I have a lesson where we practice what we learned last time and then do something new. On days that I don't have lessons I work on an array of things.

*Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied? *
The basics are always worked on such as working through the back, bending, and extending/collecting. Other stuff such as jumping exercises or flat exercises are varried.

*How often do you ride just for pleasure? *
Probably 1-2 a week I go on a trail ride to just get me and my horse out of the ring and to relax.


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

*When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up? *
10-15mins if it is jumping. if its flat work i never have a specific warm up. I start at the walk doing then trot and then canter. after that i just do different exercises like serpentines, figure of eights etc. 

*How much time do you spend riding? *
depends on how much time i have and how hot/cold it is.

*How much time do you spend on cooling down? *
i usually walk him for about 5-10 minutes before sponging or hosing vince down

*What kinds of things are you working on? *
lots......any test i need to learn.....jumping, games, flat work/dressage.....etc.

*Do you lunge before you ride? *
sometimes....it depends how fresh vince is

*How often do you have training sessions (where you are working on specific things)? *
3 times a week I have a lesson where we practice what we learned last time and then do something new. On days that I don't have lessons I work on an array of things.

*Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied? *
depends on what i'm doing. if its jumping i'll change it but if i'm schooling/doing flat work i have a few things i always do (eg. i always walk 3 circles, trot 4 circles and canter 3 circles on each side) before working on whatever it is i'm trying to do, learn or improve.

*How often do you ride just for pleasure? *
about 50-60% of the time


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We're just saddle-and-go type pleasure riders so....

*When you ride how much time do you spend on warming up?*

Typically just 5 mins or about a 1/4 mile at a walk.

*How much time do you spend riding?*

Anywhere from 30 mins to all day.

*How much time do you spend on cooling down?*

We always walk the last 1/4 mile back and perhaps 10-15 mins while everyone is getting un-tacked.

*What kinds of things are you working on?*

Depends on which horse. We do mainly semi-urban and country road/trail blazing riding. For our finished bombproof 14 yr old, just looking for new and exciting places and routes. For our 2 young ones, a mix of strictly 'fun days' of riding and exploring, and 'work days' of continued desensitizing to the chaos in the world and working on each ones needs...narrow, wooden bridges, muddy water, cows, etc. I always have a plan/goal in my mind before starting, but I always stay flexible based on the amount of time, how the horse is doing, how much they've been worked, weather, etc. We always accomplish something and almost end on a 'good note'.

*Do you lunge before you ride?*

No, we just work out the kinks in the warm up/first 1/4 mile. If the horse is really fresh, we'll do a few circles or such along the way to get the edge off.

*How often do you have training sessions (where you are working on specific things)?*

As I mentioned above, I always have a plan before I start, but am always flexible. There is a whole world of 'new stuff' every time out.

*Do you work on the same things each time you ride or is it varied?*

Always varied, though I always at least touch on areas that need work. Riding out in the world, it's easy to work these into the plan without your horse 'knowing it' or getting bored, for example, practicing small jumps on a trail with lots of fallen trees...tends to wind up being 'fun' for the horse instead of 'work'. We both feel good at the end.

*How often do you ride just for pleasure?*

Every time!


----------

